# Help with light selection



## daviesri (Feb 4, 2006)

I could use some helpful input from those who know more than I do (and there are many that do) about tank lighting. I have a 50 gallon Oceanic 30 x 18 x 21. I am looking at lighting and am currently playing with three selections:

1. The 24" Coralife Aqualight Pro 1x150W HQI w/ 2x65W actnic - Will the 24" with the single metal halide be enough to light the tank for good plant growth? I can always change the CF's for 6700's for extra light.

2. 30" Coralife Lunar Aqualight 2X65. - I know I will have to trade out the bulbs but will it give enough light to grow most plants.

3. AH Supply 2x55 kit. - Supposedly give out more light than the 2X65 Coralife but I have never bought a kit like this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would go with the ahsupply 2x55 kit over the Coralife 2x65. I think the Coralife Aqualife Pro is a bit over kill, but will do the job to penetrate the 21" deep tank. If money is no issue then go with the Coralife pro, otherwise I think the 2x55 watt kit will grow most plants.

-John N.


----------



## snickle (Apr 8, 2007)

I have the 4x55 kit from AH. Love it. It made it very easy to build into my canopy.


----------



## daviesri (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies. Has anyone ever used the 7800K lights at AH Supply for their tanks?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I vote for this with the giesemann midday bulbs.

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5...-Output_Fixture_with_Bulbs_by_Sunlight_Supply

jB


----------



## David Hui (Dec 10, 2004)

I would do the MH because of 21" depth. It's more but you wouldn't think about what if I got the MH.....


----------

